# My cat Teya



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is picture of my Bengal cat Teya. She is 5 years old and a little love bug.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How lovely she is, I love Bengals...gorgeous fur they have!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

What a pretty Kitty you have. My girlfriend had two Bengals...very pretty cats.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

wow that cat actually looks COOL!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------

